#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: عدم نمایش عکسهای ریکاوری شده پس از بزرگ شدن

## cifzs

سلام دوستان یه هارد دارم که از مشتریه با چندین برنامه مختلف ریکاوری کردم از جمله recovery my file-easeus-zar ...ولی یه سری عکسهای ریکاوری شدن رو خوب نشون میده ولی برخی وقتی کوچیک هستند واضح و مشخصند ولی وقتی بازشون میکنم (با برنامه های مختلف ازجمله acdsee)و بزرگ میشن صفحه خاکستری میشه و چیزی از عکس مشخص نیست یا درهم و برهم هستند

----------

*amir99*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز
شما اگه با easeus ریکاوری کردین 
فایل هایی که برمیگردونه داخل یک پوشه به نام Raw Files  میذاره
درضمن از گزینه پارتیشن ریکاوری هم استفاده بکن 
اگه باز نتیجه نگرفتی از برنامه های تحت بوت که بخش ریکاوری معرفی کردیم استفاده بکن

----------

*amir99*,*cifzs*,*kamran85*,*milad_tm*,*tahaali9095*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------

